# RCI Check In



## lkcaffery (Dec 21, 2010)

If I book a last call vacation through RCI for a Sunday check in, do I have to check in on that Sunday or can I check in later in the week?  I've tried to search for the answer to this question but I can't seem to find it.  Any knowledge any of you TUGers have is much appreciated!

Lee Caffery


----------



## stevedmatt (Dec 21, 2010)

I did this once and checked in the day before check out and only stayed one night. I contacted the resort and let them know when I would be arriving.


----------



## learnalot (Dec 21, 2010)

lkcaffery said:


> If I book a last call vacation through RCI for a Sunday check in, do I have to check in on that Sunday or can I check in later in the week?  I've tried to search for the answer to this question but I can't seem to find it.  Any knowledge any of you TUGers have is much appreciated!
> 
> Lee Caffery



You can check in later, but make sure you call the resort AND RCI and let them know you will be checking in on a later day.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 22, 2010)

I've never notified RCI when arriving late, but always call the resort (usually twice - once in advance and once on scheduled arrival day). I make sure to note the date and time called and the person's name, but I've never had a problem.

Sheila


----------



## lkcaffery (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks to all!

Lee Caffery


----------



## krmlaw (Dec 22, 2010)

yes just call the resort


----------



## BevL (Dec 22, 2010)

Another vote for calling the resort and keeping a note of the contact details.  Even better to follow up with an email if you can.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 22, 2010)

*Call The Timeshare -- RCI Doesn't Care.*

We had a Sunday to Sunday week reserved through RCI but we didn't show up till Wednesday because of health issues.  

We called the the timeshare Sunday to let'm know we would be showing up late.   We also called'm on Monday & Tuesday, & again Wednesday afternoon while we were en route. 

No problem when we showed up to check in Wednesday evening.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## jedimasterjem (Jul 20, 2017)

Can you check in days late? I know this is an old thread but can you still? I am looking to book a friday to saturday but wont arrive until Wed night. Do I just call the resort or RCI or both. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 20, 2017)

jedimasterjem said:


> Can you check in days late? I know this is an old thread but can you still? I am looking to book a friday to saturday but wont arrive until Wed night. Do I just call the resort or RCI or both. Thanks in advance



As OP posted RCI doesn't care. Just make sure you call the resort to let them know. I would write down the name of the person I spoke with and the time of the call.

I've been told by RCI and some resorts that your unit is held until the last day of the stay. However not sure they can but if RCI can note it on your reservation it would be a good idea to call and have them do that. I believed what the resorts told me but RCI not so much as the reps are typically not very knowledgeable. I do know that some resorts, like the Wyndham resorts, you must call if you won't be arriving on the day of check in or they can cancel your reservation. Rather than trying to figure out who does what it is just better to be on the safe side and call.


----------

